# Suggestions for networkable CD player



## semi-ambivalent (Dec 25, 2017)

My little AM/FM CD-player is running into its sunset. I'm looking for suggestions for a similarly capable device that also has ethernet so I can point it to the (nfs)file server where there's more music. Not necessarily bare bones but certainly not tricked out. Radio is desirable because sometimes I want someone to pick music for me but I could live without it. Something that doesn't report to its mothership would be icing.

thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 27, 2017)

You could build one using a Raspberry Pi, a cheap USB radio card and an external CD drive?


----------

